

Ruby global method cache invalidation impact on single- and multi-threaded apps - bradleyland
http://dev.mensfeld.pl/2015/04/ruby-global-method-cache-invalidation-impact-on-a-single-and-multithreaded-applications/

======
mperham
If you're going to give benchmark numbers, please also give details about the
system in use. Notably this is missing the actual MRI version in use and the
global method cache has changed fundamentally between major releases.

